# How many rounds do you shoot when you go to the range



## Rys2k8Altima

Im curious as to how many rounds you guys shoot when you go to the range. Lately I have been shooting 300 a time and I got once a week. Is that alot or not?


----------



## VAMarine

There's all ready a thread on this here: *how many rounds do you shoot per range visit*


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Damnit!


----------



## AirForceShooter

Depends on the gun.
Cenerfires I'll shoot 50-100 rounds each caliber
Rimfire, Hundreds. I really don't count

AFS


----------



## Bisley

300 is a good number, if that is quality practice, and once a week is great. I wish I could afford to do it myself.

Lately, I've been doing a few five round sets with two or three of my centerfire guns, about three reloads on the flop-down silhouettes with the 1911 I carry the most often, and a 100-200 rounds of .22 with a full size and a compact size pistol. And I only go once or twice a month.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Bisley said:


> 300 is a good number, if that is quality practice, and once a week is great. I wish I could afford to do it myself.
> 
> Lately, I've been doing a few five round sets with two or three of my centerfire guns, about three reloads on the flop-down silhouettes with the 1911 I carry the most often, and a 100-200 rounds of .22 with a full size and a compact size pistol. And I only go once or twice a month.


I usually shoot about 8 targets. I'm gonng to be getting a 22 pistol shortly. Much cheaper to shoot. But yeah at 300 rounds, 9s get expensive. It's just so much damn fun. That's why I want the 22. To help offset cost.


----------



## zhurdan

300 rounds a week for 52 weeks is 15,600 rounds at roughly 0.40cents per round... that's $6240.00 a year in ammo!

I reload, and I generally don't spend that much on ammo every year. (Except this year... I'm a bit over $7k with preparation for a carbine/pistol class I'm taking next April)

Besides, it's not about quantity, it's about quality. I'd rather go out and shoot 50 quality, learnable shots rather than blast thru 300 just throwing lead down range.

I'd say the more important issue at hand is "Do you have a training plan when you go out shooting or are you just burning powder?"


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Most of my targets look like this. This was at 25 feet. I need to get my groups a bit tighter, but that was with two mags.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Also, Im usually at the range for 2-3 hours at a time


----------



## ROBINPA

I didnt vote in the poll because i shoot less than 100 rounds per visit to my range on the edge of my yard that i visit almost daily and sometimes several times daily.:smt033 I probably shoot several hundred rounds some weeks out of several different firearms , and other weeks less than fifty.


----------



## dondavis3

I said 200 rounds, but it really depends on what guns I take with me.

I usually take 3 handguns to the range and I get a kick out of shooting some of my .22 cal, so when I take them to the range, then it is litterly XXX hundred rounds of .22

If they are center fire - then it's fewer rounds.

:smt1099


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Well I think .22 would be fun due to price per round. I cant wait to me a .22. Ill probally shoot alot less 9mm rounds when thats the case


----------



## twomode

2-300 between Laurie and I. 3 guns, my 40, her 9, and her .22. That's at the indoor range we belong to. She shoots 1 mag at each of 6 targets trying to close her groups. I shoot very deliberately for accuracy on 6 targets, one mag each then stick up 6 more and shoot 2 each at opposite corners for target acquisition. I've tried 2 quick shots intermittently, right now that's a waste. Next is shooting weak hand only. 

I just bought an AR 15 so I've been concentrating on that one at the other range I belong to. It's an outdoor local conservation club. Several ranges, 2 handgun, skeet w/2 auto launchers, an archery area, and a 50&100 yd rifle range. Completely self sufficient, very affordable and although I've belonged for 3 months and the rifle range has 8 stations w/tables I've never seen more than 2-3 others. Very uncrowded, very safe, and I've met some great people. 

Like others have said, it's not about wasting lead, it's about shooting well. Period. If you're not getting better you're wasting your time and taking up space. I'd be interested to hear about others training at the range, think I'll go upstairs and start a thread.


----------



## flashlakso

*Usualy 100 or less per gun*

reduce fatigue and ammo :numbchuckrices


----------



## 9mmFan

On the centerfire guns 50-100 rounds and on the 22 rimfire as much as time will allow and the number of guns taken.


----------



## Martywj

100 rounds target ammo through my carry gun, Taurus PT140, need to keep my skills sharp. Plus at least one mag(10 rounds) of defense ammo.
100 rounds through our practice gun, Sig Mosquito, just because its fun to shoot.
I will start to carry our S&W model 36 3" and probably put about 50 rounds through it to become more proficent shooting DA with a wheel gun.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

*### of Rounds Downrange*

As many as I can find, and can afford...

However, I do agree with zhurdan... Quality v Quantity...

Junk rounds downrange are a waste of time and money $$$... Quantity means almost nothing, if you can't hit what you're aiming at...

What I do find though, as an instructor, is that not enough people train /practice at all, especially when they need to qualify for their jobs to carry a firearm. I have sent a many of officers to re-training, or re-qualifying to keep their carry status active. I have even sent a few home for non-quals... That hurts the pocketbook $$$...

What is a joke is that some shooters, or should I say non-shooters, feel that if they qualified once with another agency or company, they shouldn't have to do it again...

I say BS to that, and tell them to get in line, following their classroom instruction on marksmanship skills...

Stay Safe, Train Safe,

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## Barryd

Usually less than 100, but I take my time and try to get good results.

Barry


----------



## Freedom1911

I normally take two or more pistols with me and I like to shoot at least one box through each pistol so it is between 100 and 200 rounds. I voted 200.
But I think I am going to start just taking my carry gun and run a couple boxes in the future.
Maybe a couple times a year take the others out. But I want more trigger time on my carry gun.


----------



## cougartex

I usually take two guns and 200 rounds. Only been shooting 9mm lately due to cost of .45.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

I usually put roughly 100 rounds through my P99 .40 when I go target shooting down at our sandpit...take my time, making sure I put good rounds down range...but I also practice quick fire, keep up my shooting skills from my time in active duty army.


----------



## Tucker

Around 200 and I am done for the day...not everytime though. 100 is the max and I get bored. shooting a static paper does not do me any good apart from shooting at the X, or trying to...


----------



## MenaceUser

*Ruger P345 ammo*

Does anyone know what ammo works best in a Ruger P345? Most for target shooting. Dont want ammo thats gonna jam.


----------



## terryger

i shoot at least 200 rnd per gun per mth but i carry and i do it for the practice.


----------



## camaro*73

I usually go at lunch so that gives me an hour to shoot 200 rounds. 100 rounds each if I bring 2 guns or 200 rounds if I bring one gun.








------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Hunter08

100-150 with my .45 and 200+ with the .22LR..


----------



## Shipwreck

200 with my 9mm guns - always have done this. Used to be 200 in 45 too, but now I just do 150 if shooting 45 ACP.

If I combine the two calibers - 200 total. I also never take more than 2 guns on 1 trip, to make it easier on the cleaning part.


----------



## Wake County Glockman

*Depends on the weapon really .40 cal 100 - 125 9mm never no more than 200 rds .45 maybe 2 magazines (14 rds) It's all about the price of ammo:smt018*


----------



## sig225

On an average range session I usually go through 100 rds. or less. I like to keep it exciting for the next time out. It's also easier on the pistol ...... yeah, I know .... :snipe:
I baby my weapons .... :smt030


----------



## mattdillon

I am finding I am shooting 200 rds of 9mm especially if I bring more than one 9mm gun with me; 50 rounds of .45; and 200 rounds of .22. I try to limit my range guns to no more than 3, most of the time just 2 so I can concentrate on that particular gun.


----------



## Overkill0084

I didn't pick a number. 
Sight in? As much or as little as necesary.
Load testing? 50 to 100 maybe more.
General screwing around. 200 to 300 maybe.
Am I alone or did I bring the family?
How much time do I have? Am I squeezing in time after work or do I have all day?

short answer, it depends.


----------



## talldrink

It depends on the caliber I'm shooting as to the number I shoot. If I take one of the .22s I end up shooting at least 300, and I never go to the range without a .22! :draw:


----------



## Wheeler

Depends on what I take to the range with me, but 300 is a good number to me as well. I'll spend a good three hours there with perhaps 2.5 of that actually shooting and not BSing with other folks. I'll vary my targets, and shooting scenarios, and try to get some 'practical' time in as opposed to punching holes in targets. I usually take the Kimber, RAMI, CZ-75B, CZ-82, Rossi .38 and Bersa Thunder .380, as that gives me different rounds, different firearms, different situations to work through.

Lots of fun, good experience.


----------



## NiceShootinTex

I dont get to go as often as I'd like so when I do go, i Usually put 200 rounds through each weapon. Plus I usually go with either my wife or my children, so it may be even more from time to time.


----------



## Sheepdog29

All of 'EM! :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

@ Sheepdog29

Now that's funnhy :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## NiceShootinTex

HA HA :anim_lol:


----------



## tymekeeper

Normally I go to the range twice a month and shoot 100 in each of 2 .45's, for serious practice to improve 
groups, breathing, etc, and and then another 50 rounds total for rolling cans. 
I always take one of my .22s on 1911 frame and easily shoot 150-200 rounds. they have about the same
weight as the .45s and have helped improve my accuracy with the center-fire pistols. I reload the .45 to help keep the costs down.


----------



## Packard

I shoot until my attention span flags. Usually about 50 or 75 rounds.

It takes concentration for me to keep focused on the front sights--plus always hitting the center of the bullseye is boring :mrgreen:

My Uncle bowled a 298 on the very first game he ever bowled (my father was there as as witness). All strikes except for the last ball. He never bowled again; he said it was boring.


----------



## swampcrawler

rimfires: 500-1000
surplus ammo (762x54r, 303, ect): 1-300
centerfire handguns: 1-300
huntin rifles: 50ish


----------



## berettatoter

For handguns I voted 100 (or less). The cost of the ammo can be a killer on the pocket book. If I am shooting .22 LR, I will usually put around 150 or so through the rifle. I shot my Mosin Nagant last weekend, and I only put 15 rounds thru it.


----------



## Packard

Maybe it is just me, but shooting well requires a high level of concentration. You need to focus acutely on the front sight and work on keeping your sight picture steady. 

I could shoot a lot more than 50 rounds per session, but my concentration flags after about 45 minutes to an hour and then I quit.

I cannot fathom how you can concentrate for 600 rounds of no-matter-what-the-caliber ammo (.22s I would imagine).


----------



## dondavis3

@ Packard

I agree

I see other shooters come in and just bang away - like it's more important to shoot a lot rather than better.

I rarely stay at the range for more than a hour, for the same reasons you stated .

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## clockworkjon

I shoot too many rounds for my budget, yet not enough rounds for my satisfaction.


----------



## Ricky59

With a range in my back yard ..
I shoot about 100 rounds per month ..
Sometimes more if friends come over ...
Dueling tree is a lot of fun with company ...


----------



## Ala Tom

I like this thread. The first one was done 5 years ago. It was time for a new one. But the first choice should have been "50" - the single box. I shoot on a commercial, indoor range. I am required to buy ammo from the store that owns the range as my "rent" for an hour of range time. That's fine with me as their prices are fair and they have a good selection of ammo. I used to handload 45 and 357 50 years ago but now I don't want to go to that much trouble. (Doing that well takes time.) I also find that shooting one box, with proper concentration on trying to improve, is enough for one session. I try to do two sessions a month.


----------



## Falconloader

Holy crap! New to the site man, but you nailed me in that comment! Good to see the reloaders are around, how else could we afford to shoot. I fire 250 with my .40 which is my carry gun. Not sure about my bear sidearm or the wife's protection piece, or the sons .22, but we do shoot.

Guessing....almost 1000 on Sunday. I shoot NRA meets Saturday.


----------



## TGeneC

I've been shooting around 200 9mm and 200 .380 rounds on the past few range visits to break in my new Bersa Thunders, but that is going to be way too expensive to maintain. No way can I justify $140 a week on ammo alone plus range fees. I have a Beretta .22 as well, so I'll continue to shoot around 50 of the 9mm/.380 to maintain a "feel" for both, but I'll shoot that .22 'till the cows come home.


----------



## SteveC

I probably get out on average about six times per month and usually two times are serious practice with 150-200 9mm with multiple targets, varying distance, varying positions, move and fire, single hand, draw drills, and so on. (Not all those things every time!) Every outing starts with 9mm practice, minimum 50-60 rounds since that's my primary weapon. Everything else has a rotation of sorts that depends on what I feel like, but usually there's a .22 and most of the time a rifle or two.


----------



## Jeffxl12

I shoot off my back porch so it depends on the day. Sometimes just a mag other times a box or 2 of Winchester white box or maybe 200 rounds. All depends on my mood and the weather


----------



## FloridaGuy

I normally go to the range 3 times a week and I take 6 handguns to the range and normally shoot 100 rounds per gun. I shoot roughly 1800 rounds a week in mixed calibers 9mm, .40, .357Mag, .45Acp and .22LR.


----------



## guardrail

Until I'm out. I shoot in the back yard, so it's not far to re-supply. I never will understand how someone can tell you how many rounds they have through each gun. Shoot until you lose track.


----------



## CPT.ZERO

300 rounds it's a perfect number.
Me too, I shot so much and no more.

I've been in the Italian Army squad (IPSC) for 15 years, and I can ensure the number is good but not too much.
Go ahead.
Regards


----------



## plp

The wife and I will go through 400 rounds of .22lr per trip between us, usually about 4 hours at the range on average. The centerfires, if everything is working well, will get two magazines each. If I've worked on something or am trying to improve a certain aspect with a single gun, it may be the only one I shoot all day and may get 200 through it alone.


----------



## guardrail

With the price increase, I find myself saving my ammo that I have for a mote rainy day. Anyone else?


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Before ammo became scarce I shot 100 rounds of .22 to warm up and 50 rounds with my carry gun every week. Since I have the stuff and enough brass to reload .45 cartridges, I now shoot 50 rounds of 9mm in whatever carry gun I have and then 25 rounds of .45 that I've reloaded. I keep huntin' for .22 ammo - hope springs eternal :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

guardrail said:


> With the price increase, I find myself saving my ammo that I have for a mote rainy day. Anyone else?


I shoot a lot fewer rounds per range trip now too

:smt1099


----------



## Tip

Wife & I go to range weekly.
Previously, Range total for me was 150 rnds of 9mm and 50 rnds of .380.
Range total for her it was 100 rnds of 9 mm and 50-100 rnds of 22lr.
In todays madness we've dropped to about 70 rounds of 9 and 20 rnds .380 for me, 30 of 9 and 50-100 22lr for her.
We may both drop down further if range ammo gets further limited. We have switched to buying at range and not using from our stock. Range ammo is more expensive but I ain't touching my ammo cans till supplies start flowing again. We are still buying when we can and adding to the cans. Round count in the can is comfortable but I still want to add more.


----------



## momtotwo

Today, we put about 100 down range but would have liked to have put more. Considering the shortage of ammo and our tightness of cash right now, we don't have a lot of extra.

We are working on getting setup to reload 45 and 38 and 9 mm so we will be more self sufficient on the handgun ammo.

We don't practice much with our long guns as they are all zeroed and well broken in.


----------



## USVI

I generally shoot 100 rounds per range visit once a week. Ammo is pretty expensive here so I may cut back to 50 rounds each trip.


----------



## TheLAGuy

I go about once a month and shoot about 50 rds. I got a lot though and like to show face "at the club".


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I just put 80 rounds through my new Ruger SR22R today, without one malfuntion! Happy about this you see.:mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Put 250rds through the Tac Ops on Sat... mix of Winchester (white box), American Eagle, PMC and Scorpion (reloads). No malfunctions, but I did notice it's slightly more accurate with the American Eagle rounds... learned quite a bit about the best grip and trigger press on the gun too.


----------



## pic

I don't leave until I shoot the red star out, or run out of money.


----------



## Donn

guardrail said:


> With the price increase, I find myself saving my ammo that I have for a mote rainy day. Anyone else?


Me too. That, and if I rend the 10 and X rings right out of the gate, I know my sight picture and trigger pull are good. No sense in wasting any more ammo. I'll move on to another weapon.


----------



## shooter69

I usually bring more than one firearm to the range, and a .22 also. so 300 rounds is not a lot.


----------



## jouesdeveau

When I practice with my .45 (Colt National Match), my concentration gives out at about 70 rounds, well before the muscles in my hands and arms. After about 100 rounds, it's really a waste of time. In the long run, it's like practicing anything (a musical instrument, a foreign language, etc.): better to practice in short session but OFTEN, rather than long sessions but rarely.


----------



## pic

D


jouesdeveau said:


> When I practice with my .45 (Colt National Match), my concentration gives out at about 70 rounds, well before the muscles in my hands and arms. After about 100 rounds, it's really a waste of time. In the long run, it's like practicing anything (a musical instrument, a foreign language, etc.): better to practice in short session but OFTEN, rather than long sessions but rarely.


What exactly is giving out? If I may ask.
Also what are you practicing for? Competition or general target shooting. 
I usually get bored myself after an amount of rounds.


----------



## AjayTaylor

My range is in my yard out behind the creek, so I shoot 2 or 3 days a week. If I'm Shootin' my Ruger Single Six, sometimes 250. If it's my Old Army with .45 LC's, it's 100, and my 1911 probably 50, but I shoot careful groups with my 1911. I really need to start reloading for my .38 Super.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

I hit the range yesterday and put 150 FMJs and 30 JHPs through my new Walther P99 AS, without an issue of course.


----------



## Bisley

It's been several years since I first replied to this thread, and I don't practice as often, or burn up as much ammo as I did when I first responded to this thread.

These days, I do slow practice till I overcome all the bad habits I've picked up since my last practice, maybe 20-30 rounds. Then I pick up the pace and shoot as fast as I can still put rounds on target, at various ranges, and quit before I get too sloppy. I only load 5 rounds in a magazine, to create a break in the action, and I find that this helps me to stay focused on a small spot on the targets. Normally, this won't exceed 100 rounds of center fire ammo, and then I will plink a little with a .22, maybe another 100 rounds. I don't do much in the way of SD drills, at the range, but concentrate on getting the most rounds on target. Dry-fire practice at home seems to be adequate for that.

I don't recommend my routine for anyone else, but I think it's probably adequate for me. Situations change, and I would shoot a lot more, if I had more time to hand load more ammo, but I'm really more of a rifle/shotgun guy, anyway.


----------



## PT111Pro

The carry gun 200 to 250 rounds a month in different ways. Simple Target shooting, double and triple tap, drawings between 3-7 yards. I always take at least a second gun with me for recreational reasons. Going with friends to the range in between and taking 4-5 guns with me. There are coming some rounds together every month. A Hobby cost you money.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I just ran 50 rounds through my Beretta 92FS, 50 rounds through my PT111 G2, and 20 rounds through my CPX-2 this morning. All three guns ran 100%! :smt033


----------

